# Sharing some work.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

These are a few stick I have done this last year.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good stuff! Thanks for sharing! I am envious of all you guys with the carving ability.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice carvings .textured grips look good, They look well balanced with a good finish to them


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

just messing about in the sanctury(the shed) just had to get out there put the heating on















not finished















a couple of friends sticks















just loaded the wrong pics sorry cant find them ? but things worked on


----------

